
How and When to Use ROC Curves and Precision-Recall Curves for Classification - rch
https://machinelearningmastery.com/roc-curves-and-precision-recall-curves-for-classification-in-python/
======
itsmejeff
He calls it a "relative operating characteristic curve", then links to a
Wikipedia article for the properly named "receiver operating characteristic
curve". Maybe I'm wrong but I've never heard the former term used.

~~~
salty_biscuits
It's receiver. I believe it came about from operators looking radar receivers
and fiddling with the gain. Low gain, nothing is a target, high gain
everything is a target.

~~~
smittywerben
I like your interpretation as filter/signal logic.

~~~
hprotagonist
it’s the first way we began thinking about ROC. My understanding agrees with
the GP: this was a norbert wiener- era application of binary classifiers for
“is there a submarine there, or not?” tasks.

ROC was next adopted by the psychophysics community. “Did you hear that tone,
or not” is a pretty easy extension of the original task...and involved many of
the same researchers after the war was over.

